# Startgeld-Wucher-Mecker-Thread



## uphillking (8. Februar 2006)

Hallo allerseits,

ich denke ich bin nicht alleine mit meiner Meinung dass die Startgelder bei Marathons/CC-Events so langsam echt 'ne Frechheit werden.

Für die Saison 2006 hat sich bei den Veranstaltungen ein Betrag von etwa 40 Euro (+/-) "eingepegelt". 
Im Schnitt ca. 5 Euro mehr als letztes Jahr. Und schon da fand ich   die "Schmerzgrenze" erreicht. Heuer finde ich diese endgültig überschritten.

Ich persönlich hatte ursprünglich vor bei ca. 2-3  Mara./Rennen mitzumachen, aber bei diesen Preisen... neee, lass mal.

Bleibt nur zu hoffen das noch mehr Hobby-Marathonisti/Racer so denken wie ich, damit die Organisatoren sehen dass diese Preisspirale nicht unendlich weiter gedreht werden kann. Wenn die merken dass die Biker ausbleiben schrumpft alles wieder auf Normalmaß. Hoffentlich.

Jetzt soll mir bitte keiner kommen von wegen: es ist doch alles so teuer bei so einer Veranstaltung. Die ärztliche Versorgung ( Rotes Kreuz o.Ä.) und die Streckenabsperrung (freiwillige Feuerwehr) und ehrenamtliche Helfer von örtlichen Vereinen sind mit ein "paar Euro" in die Spendenkasse zufrieden. 

Und für die "üblichen" unnötigen Dinge wie Hüpfburgen, Bikehändlerstände, die unselige Pastaparty (pappige Nudeln Wert:2 Euro ), Umkleidemöglichkeit , Finisher-T-Shirt und den ganze Mist bin ich einfach nicht bereit 40 Euros hinzublättern. 

Basta!


----------



## OliT (8. Februar 2006)

uphillking schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke ich bin nicht alleine mit meiner Meinung dass die Startgelder bei Marathons/CC-Events so langsam echt 'ne Frechheit werden.
> 
> Für die Saison 2006 hat sich bei den Veranstaltungen ein Betrag von etwa 40 Euro (+/-) "eingepegelt".


Hmmm... Rhens 10 EUR, Sundern-Hagen 22 EUR, P-Weg 28 EUR, ... Die Liste ließe sich bestimmt fortsetzen. Startest Du bei den falschen Rennen? 

Scherz beiseite. Ist doch ganz einfach: Es gibt sehr gute und vom Startgeld her durchaus akzeptable Rennen. Ich starte lieber dort und überlasse die teuren, z.T. recht großen Veranstaltungen (z.B. Willingen) anderen...

Just my 2 Cents,
Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (8. Februar 2006)

Alle Jahre wieder...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=113864&highlight=startgeb%FChren
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=48765&highlight=startgeb%FChren
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=174093&highlight=startgeb%FChren
 

Grüße.


----------



## uphillking (8. Februar 2006)

OliT schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm... Rhens 10 EUR, Sundern-Hagen 22 EUR, P-Weg 28 EUR, ... Die Liste ließe sich bestimmt fortsetzen. Startest Du bei den falschen Rennen?
> 
> Scherz beiseite. Ist doch ganz einfach: Es gibt sehr gute und vom Startgeld her durchaus akzeptable Rennen. Ich starte lieber dort und überlasse die teuren, z.T. recht großen Veranstaltungen (z.B. Willingen) anderen...
> 
> ...



Richtig. Kleine Veranstaltungen sind billiger. Aber:
- weiß keiner, weil sind nur lokal bekannt
- ich will bei den Großen Events starten

Beispiel: 

www.Albstadtbikemarathon.de

Termin Mitte Juli. 
Jetzt schon keine Anmeldung mehr möglich weil ausgebucht mit 1700 Starten.

= 35 Euro x 1500 Biker (Rest Promis u. Vereine) bedeutet
52500.- EURO Einahmen !!!!!

Bitte dann jetzt mal die Unkosten offenlegen !!!!!


----------



## OliT (8. Februar 2006)

uphillking schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig. Kleine Veranstaltungen sind billiger. Aber:
> - weiß keiner, weil sind nur lokal bekannt
> - ich will bei den Großen Events starten


Na ja, dass das keiner weiß, stimmt ja auch nicht so ganz. Zum einen gibt es reichlich Webseiten, auf denen auch die kleinen Events verzeichnet sind, und zum anderen gibt es das IBC-Forum ... Und selbst wenn: Was solls? Is doch  mir egal, wie bekannt das Rennen ist, bei dem ich starte. Hauptsache, ich hab Spaß.

Und nun ja, wenn Du unbedingt bei großen Events starten möchtest, dann musst Du auch die entsprechende Logistik bezahlen.



			
				uphillking schrieb:
			
		

> Beispiel:
> 
> www.Albstadtbikemarathon.de
> 
> ...


Nun rate mal, wer dort nen Startplatz hat  ...



			
				uphillking schrieb:
			
		

> = 35 Euro x 1500 Biker (Rest Promis u. Vereine) bedeutet
> 52500.- EURO Einahmen !!!!!
> 
> Bitte dann jetzt mal die Unkosten offenlegen !!!!!


Warum sollten sie?

Zum einen sollte man die Größe und die damit verbundenen Kosten für Verpflegung, Streckensicherung etc. nicht unterschätzen. Zum anderen machen die Veranstalter das Ganze sicherlich nicht nur aus purer Menschenfreude, sondern um dabei auch Gewinn zu machen. Das muss man akzeptieren, finde ich, und für eine Veranstaltung dieser Größe finde ich 35 EUR noch im Rahmen.

Aber wie von anderen schon angemerkt wurde: Es ist ein regelmäßig wiederkehrendes Thema ...

Cheers,
Oli


----------



## mbt (8. Februar 2006)

Hallo Biker,
also ich muss sagen das fast alle Startgelder um die 25  liegen ich werde zum Beispiel den Willingen Marathon mit fahren und bezahle 50 für Start und für 4 Tage Eintritt ! Andererseits fahre ich auch die IXS Downhill läufe mit und bezahle bei jedem Rennen 25  ! Aber wenn man in Willingen den Eintritt abzieht bezahlt man auch nur 30 dafür ist auch alles von vorn bis hinten top organiesiert ! Na ja ich weiß jetzt nicht ob man Marathon mit Downhill vergleichen kann ? Aber ich glaube gelesen zu haben das man bei einem Weltcup Downhill wie in Willingen 50 Startgeld bezahlt und das finde ich doch eigendlich ok für die Stimmung die man da als Fahrer geboten bekommt !


----------



## friesengeist70 (8. Februar 2006)

hallo zusammen,
also ich finde auch, dass es bei vielen veranstaltungen echt zu teuer ist. da gibt es einige, die da meinen müssen "nur weil sie irgendeine meisterschaft" austragen, haben sie gleich das recht richtig zu kassieren. das echt ober kotzige dabei ist, gerade bei diesen veranstaltungen ist teilweise der service dann noch so mies, das man denken muss ob die das zum ersten mal machen.
wir (d.h. bike-sport-lippe e.v.) veranstalten nun auch seit dem letzten jahr ein rennen, dieses ist in einer hobbyserie mit jetzt 8 rennen (challenge4mtb) wo das teuerste rennen 18us kostet (ein super organisierter mara mit top verpflegung!). wir nehmen 10 für den erwachsenen und es gibt ne menge geboten, z.b. 3 stunden lang verpflegung und urkunden für jeden....!
ok, für dich aus heidelberg warscheinlich ein wenig zu weit, aber trozdem muss ich dir recht geben wenn du dich darüber beschwerst.


----------



## Levty (12. Februar 2006)

Duisburg: 80â¬ - Ich akzeptiers!


----------



## Oetti03 (12. Februar 2006)

Ansich sehe ich die Schmerzgrenze so bei 30,- . Aber letztenendes ist das ganze doch unser Hobby und wir ham Spaß dabei. Wer halt was erleben will muß halt auch daür was aufbringen...


----------



## wurstendbinder (12. Februar 2006)

hi,

auch wenn ich dir tendenziell recht gebe, es kann alles noch viel schlimmer kommen:  


			
				challenge-roth.com schrieb:
			
		

> Startgeld/Anmeldegebühren für QCR, WM und ggf. DM
> Euro 100,-- je Teilnehmer, egal wann die Anmeldung bis 1. Mai 2006 erfolgt (die erstmals konkret bezifferte Startgebühr ist Teil der untenstehenden Anmeldegebühren)
> 
> Anmeldegebühren:
> ...






			
				powerman.ch schrieb:
			
		

> Startgeld
> Bis 31.3.2006 CHF 295.- EURO 195.-
> Ab 01.4.2006 CHF 345.- EURO 225.-
> Qualifizierte CHF 295.- EURO 195.-
> ...



etc...
auch die 60, 70 die bei einigen der großen city-marathons fällig sind, find ich total übertrieben...

aber es zwingt uns ja keiner...

grüße

PS: vielleicht sehen wir uns hier, nur 6!: http://www.mtb-sulzbach.de/html/cross_country_spessart_tour_20.html


----------



## Wave (12. Februar 2006)

Every Year the same Produce! Wem die großen Veranstaltungen zu teuer sind, soll halt bei den kleineren Marathons fahren oder es ganz sein lassen! 
Ich kann dieses ewige Gemecker nicht mehr hören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saarschleife (13. Februar 2006)

Hallo Biker,

wir als Veranstalter des Saarschleifen-Bike-Marathons können den Ärger über die hohen Startgelder nachvollziehen und doch sind mit einem solchen Event viele Kosten verbunden die man als Teilnehmer nicht sofort erkennen kann.

Angeregt durch eure Diskussion haben wir für euch ein kleines Planspiel konstruiert. Auf unserer Website www.saarschleifen-bike-marathon.de findet ihr einen Kostenplan zum selbst ausfüllen und planen. Der Plan enthält die wichitgsten Punkte einer Kostenkalkulation allerdings ohne die entsprechenden Beträge. Diese müsst ihr selbst ermitteln und planen.
Zusätzlich haben wir unsere Startgelder und Teilnehmerzahlen vom letzten Jahr angegeben.
Hier könnt ihr eure Kreativität voll ausleben.

Mehr dazu auf unserer Homepage.

Viel Spaß beim Planen


----------



## Doctor (14. Februar 2006)

Hallo ihr Veranstalter,

sieht ja interessant aus euer kleines Planspiel.
Werde mich mal an der Aufagbe versuchen.

Grüße euer Doc


----------



## Kelme (14. Februar 2006)

... und weil's zum Thema passt: Wir haben das Startgeld gesenkt. Keine 25,- â¬ mehr, sondern 20,- â¬. AuÃerdem machen wir den Versuch, dass jemand ein FinisherprÃ¤sent nur dann bekommt und bezahlt, wenn er es auch bestellt. Ich kÃ¶nnte jetzt schon mal die Quote rauslassen, wie viele das Teil haben wollen, aber das kommt spÃ¤ter. Ehrlich gesagt haben wir noch keinen genauen Plan, ob sich das bewÃ¤hrt. Aber versucht wird's  

Nein, wir sind kein groÃes Event und werden auch keines  

*"Die RÃ¼ckkehr der Regenritter" - 13. Mai 2006*


Kelme - alle Jahre wieder ...


----------



## Hugo (14. Februar 2006)

Kelme schrieb:
			
		

> ... und weil's zum Thema passt: Wir haben das Startgeld gesenkt. Keine 25,-  mehr, sondern 20,- . Außerdem machen wir den Versuch, dass jemand ein Finisherpräsent nur dann bekommt und bezahlt, wenn er es auch bestellt. Ich könnte jetzt schon mal die Quote rauslassen, wie viele das Teil haben wollen, aber das kommt später. Ehrlich gesagt haben wir noch keinen genauen Plan, ob sich das bewährt. Aber versucht wird's
> 
> Nein, wir sind kein großes Event und werden auch keines
> 
> ...



finde ich einen guten schritt.
hoffen wir dass es sich bewährt


----------



## Adrenalino (14. Februar 2006)

uphillking schrieb:
			
		

> Die ärztliche Versorgung ( Rotes Kreuz o.Ä.) und die Streckenabsperrung (freiwillige Feuerwehr) und ehrenamtliche Helfer von örtlichen Vereinen sind mit ein "paar Euro" in die Spendenkasse zufrieden.



Völliger Blödsinn.

Die ehrenamtlichen Helfer o.k, die sind mitm T-Shirt und freier Kost zufrieden.

Rotes Kreuz, Feuerwehr, Polizei muss der Veranstalter bezahlen. Wieviele von den jeweiligen Institutionen anwesend sein MÜSSEN ( das ist nämlich vorgeschrieben ) regelt die Größe der Veranstaltung. Da wird pro Mann bzw. Frau und jedes Einsatzfahrzeug ein Betrag fällig. Wie hoch der ist darf jede Gemeinde selbst bestimmen.

Zuzügl. Genehmigungen der Forstbehörde, Naturschutzamt, Ordnungsamt die ebenfalls viel Geld kosten.

Dann noch Miete für den Veranstaltungsort, Pauschale für Strom, Wasser, Müllentsorgung........da kommt einiges zusammen.

Organisier doch mal selbst nen Marathon, wirst schon sehen wie schnell das veranschlagte Startgeld verbraucht ist. Die meisten Veranstalter - ich rede nicht von den großen wie UPSOLUT oder andere - gehen eh mit ner schwarzen null raus.

Sehe das wie immer : viel Geld für Bikes ausgeben aber beim Startgeld rummotzen  ......oh mann........


----------



## strecken-guru (14. Februar 2006)

hallo zusammen,

ob überteuert oder nicht jeder hat es selbst in der hand und kann sich die veranstaltung selber aussuchen.
und die günstigen veranstaltungen gibt es überall wie hier schon mehrfach bemerkt
rhens, dichtelbach und viele mehr  und natürlich wir 14,-s  

strecken- guru


der weg ist das ziel

www.rhein-mosel-dreieck.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uphillking (14. Februar 2006)

Saarschleife schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Biker,
> 
> wir als Veranstalter des Saarschleifen-Bike-Marathons können den Ärger über die hohen Startgelder nachvollziehen und doch sind mit einem solchen Event viele Kosten verbunden die man als Teilnehmer nicht sofort erkennen kann.
> 
> ...



Interressante Idee, das Planspiel. 

Hab ich es übersehen, oder sind die Startgelder eure einzige 
 Einnahmequelle?
Dann läuft aber was falsch!

- Was ist mit Sponsoren? 
- Einnahmen durch Banden- u. sonstige Werbung?
- Fotoservice-Einnahmen?
- Einnahmen durch die Aussteller/Händler?


----------



## Kelme (14. Februar 2006)

uphillking schrieb:
			
		

> Interressante Idee, das Planspiel.
> 
> Hab ich es übersehen, oder sind die Startgelder eure einzige
> Einnahmequelle?
> ...


Dann läuft gerade bei kleinen Veranstaltungen wirklich was falsch, oder so, wie es dort laufen muss. Kleine Veranstalter gewinnen häufig nur "kleine" Sponsoren. Aus den vergangenen sechs Jahren als Erfahrung: Das Geschäft, zugkräftige Sponsoren (klein oder groß) zu gewinnen, wird immer härter. Aussteller kommen bei kleinen Events zu dir aufs Gelände oder in die Halle und stiften dir einen Preis für die Tombola/Verlosung/Was-weis-ich. Dann ist aber oft Ende Gelände.
Bei dem Gejammer um die Fotopreise sind an dieser Stelle zusätzliche Einnahmen auch nicht zu erwarten, wenn der Bildpreis wieder teilnehmerfreundlich gestaltet wird.


Kelme - Goldesel. Ich will sofort einen Goldesel!


----------



## chris29 (14. Februar 2006)

Naja, ich behaupte mal das ein durchschnittliches Event wie unseres so um die 35000 â¬ kostet,und gehe ich davon aus das etwa 650 Starter kommen Ã  25 â¬ bleiben noch 18750 â¬ die unter den Sponsoren aufzuteilen sind....


----------



## onlytrek (14. Februar 2006)

ich habe da mal eine frage,
wo steht es denn geschrieben, dass eine bike-veranstaltung keinen gewinn abwerfen darf?
muss alles 0 auf 0 aufgehen, damit jeder an jedem rennen teilnehmen kann? sind bikerennen sozialveranstaltungen?
dieses gelaber um die überteuerten veranstaltungen nerven mich total ab.
a) jeder kann sich sein rennen aussuchen
b) wie wäre es, wenn du (uphillking), deine freizeit in die events steckst (natürlich ohne jedweden geldzuwendung) um das eine oder andere event günstiger zu machen?

und was soll der spruch von dir (uphillking) :" *ich will bei den großen events **starten*"

*DANN ZAHL ES*

ich will auch porsche fahren und beschwere mich nicht über die horrenden preise für die autos.

onlytrek


----------



## Saarschleife (14. Februar 2006)

uphillking schrieb:
			
		

> Interressante Idee, das Planspiel.
> 
> Hab ich es übersehen, oder sind die Startgelder eure einzige
> Einnahmequelle?
> ...




Hallo Uphillking,

Nach wie vor können wir deinen Ärger über die hohen Startgelder verstehen. Unser Planspiel soll dem interessierten Leser einen Einblick in die Kostenstruktur einer solchen Veranstaltung geben und aufzeigen wie hoch der tatsächlich Aufwand ist. (oben genannte Zahlen sind schon nah dran)
Was Sponsoring angeht zeigt unsere Erfahrung, dass diese Einnahmequelle von Außenstehenden oft überschätzt wird.
Jedem Interessierten kann ich nur empfehlen unser Planspiel mal durch zu arbeiten und anschließend mal Unternehmen auf das Thema Sponsoring anzusprechen.

Von den Fakten mal abgesehen, sollte man berücksichtigen wer bei den meisten Events die Veranstalter sind.
Vereine organisieren solche Events meist zur Finanzierung von Jugendabteilungen oder anderen Projekten. Touristische Einrichtungen oder öffentliche Einrichtungen (Verbandsgemeinden) etc. versuchen auf diese Weise häufig spezifische Infrastruktur (Bikeparks, Wanderwege etc.) zu finanzieren.
All diese Ziele kommen letztlich dem Sport zu Gute und sind wohl im Interesse aller!!! Die wenigsten MTB-Marathons sind tatsächlich kommerziell ausgerichtet.
(Planspiel unter: www.saarschleifen-bike-marathon.de) 

Viel Spaß bei der weiteren Diskussion
Grüße von der Saarschleife


----------



## Adrenalino (14. Februar 2006)

Euer Planspiel ist absolut super und sollte auch dem uneinsichtigsten Motzer aufzeigen was für ein logistischer, finanzieller und auch persönlicher Kraftakt ein Marathon ist-wenn es sich um einen Vereinsveranstalter handelt.

Mich kotzt in Deutschland diese "ich-will-alles-noch-billiger-aber-in-der-besten-Qualität-haben" Mentalität schon lange an!  

ICH kann die Diskussion nur zum Teil nachvollziehen. Wenn es sich um kleine Veranstalter handelt schonmal gar nicht.

Höchstens bei einer so offensichtlichen Abzocke wie z.b ein Marathon anno 2005 in einem allseits bekannten südbayerischen Ort mit Doppelnamen kann man sich wirklich aufregen.


----------



## Hugo (14. Februar 2006)

ich glaub du sprichst unbewussst n wichtigen punkt an.
Qualität.

Qualität kostet geld, das weiss jeder, aber wie viel qualität braucht und will der biker eigentlich.
durch den marathon-boom sind die ganzen cc-rennen hier in der gegend (und auch viele andere) komplett ausgestorben.
das waren immer die rennen die massig spass gemacht haben, sehr günstig waren und auch die zuschauer auf ihre kosten kamen.
Die marathons machen alles nur unnötig teuer...mehr strecke=mehr geld=mehr sanitäter=mehr geld=verpflegungsstände, streckenposen etc. etc. =mehr geld

Als die jungs von den taunustrails vorgeschlagen hatten ihren marathon auf ner 10km schleife zu fahrn, was eigentlich einige vorteile bringen würde, warn die ganzen familienväter die ne ctf fahrn wollen dagegen.

Ich persöhnl. finds schade dass es ausser marathons nichts anderes mehr zu geben scheint, und die finisher-präsente scheinen auch irgendwie standard zu sein obwohl ich kaum leute kenne die die wirklich wollen, deshalb nochmal dickes lob in die pfalz 

aber die diskussion is schon alt, und solang es leute gibt die "große rennen fahrn wollen, aber nix bezahlen" erübrigt sich auch jede diskussion.

Sollte irgendwer im Rhein main gebiet das lesen der diesbezügl. was zu melden hat....wir brauchen wieder eine CC-Rennserie 
dann können die, die rennen fahrn wollen diese auch günstig fahrn, und die die marathons fahrn wollen brauchen sich nicht mehr mit den sparfüchsen rumärgern


----------



## Adrenalino (15. Februar 2006)

Wieviel Qualität braucht und will der Biker eigentlich?

Au weia.

Wenn man das mal alle Biker fragt dann bekommste wahrscheinlich so viele Variationen zur Antwort daß es aufgrund der vielen verschiedenen Wünsche so gut wie unmöglich wird ALLE Wünsche und Anregungen zu berücksichtigen.

-manche möchten kein Finisherpräsent
-manche aber schon
-einige brauchen keine "Expo-Area"
-einige laufen aber gerne mal übers Gelände und schauen sich um
-viele wollen Trails ohne Ende ( Stichwort Genehmigungen der Fosrtbehörde )
-wieder andere hätten gerne mehr Forstwege ( dito oben )

usw usw usw usw........

Ich könnt die Liste weiter fortsetzen, hab aber jetzt keine Zeit mehr.

Tja, ne CC-Rennserie.......ach ja, dat waren Zeiten als es de gute alte Bike-Challenge gab *seufz*........Schotten, Frielendorf, Bensheim.......das waren CC-Rennen!!!


----------



## on any sunday (15. Februar 2006)

Bei kleinen Veranstaltern, die den Marathon aus Spaß an der Sache machen, solls ja geben , sind die Anmeldegebühren noch moderat, bei allen anderen Veranstaltungen gehts halt um Gewinnmaximierung. Die Masse scheint ja noch bereit zu sein für Waldautobahnen reichlich Maut zu zahlen.  

Ein Blick über die Landesgrenzen zeigt aber, das es auch anders geht. In Belgien gibt es reichlich Marathons oder CTF zu kleinem Kurs. Die Veranstalter kriegen es immer auf die Reihe Sponsoren zu ködern. Dafür ist meist die Verpflegung sehr gut, die Markierung der Strecke top, die Streckenführung ist sowieso über jeden Zweifel erhaben und dürfte 95 Prozent aller Deutschen Veranstaltern das Pippi in die Augen treiben. Aber Vorsicht, Leute mit Trail- oder Matschallergie sollten zu Hause bleiben.


----------



## Doctor (15. Februar 2006)

Hallo Leute,

grundsätzlich finde ich die Anemerkung Rennen in Belgien nicht schlecht, aber hierbei nicht die Benzin- und Anreisekosten vergessen. Es wohnt ja nicht jeder an der belgischen Grenze. Abgesehen davon, wenn ich wie oben erwähnt mit meinem Startgeld eine Jugendabteilung, einen Verein oder eine touritische Abteilung unterstützen kann bin ich gerne bereit ein paar Euro in Form von Startgeld zu sponsorn. Das Startgeld könnte man also auch als Mini-Sponsoring bezeichnen.

Umgekehr könnt ihr eure fehlende Bereitschaft zum Zahlen der Startgebühr auf potentielle Sponsoren übertragen. Die meisten Unternehmen denken heute wohl leider ähnlich wie die Startgeld-Sparfüchse unter uns Biker; bloß keinen Cent zum wohle anderer ausgeben. Lieber teuer in unnötige Dinge (Bsp. endlos teures Bike) investieren.

Grüße euer Doc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der böse Wolf (15. Februar 2006)

Ein paar Euro ist ja ok, aber ich habe schon nicht schlecht gestaunt, als letztes Jahr der P-Weg Marathon nicht mehr 20,- sondern 28,- gekostet hat. Das finde ich schon sehr heftig für 2 Stunden Spaß und ein komisches T-Shirt. Da bin ich dann auch nicht mitgefahren. Ganz anders das Ruhrbikefestival. Super Rennen für 15,- oder 20,-. Auf jeden Fall war's das Geld wert.

Grüße

Der böse Wolf


----------



## <MM> (18. November 2006)

Im Schwester-Board gibt's dazu eine seit langem laufende Umfrage mit entsprechendem Gewicht, was die statistische Aussage betrifft.


----------



## TransApennin (22. November 2006)

Der böse Wolf schrieb:


> Ein paar Euro ist ja ok, aber ich habe schon nicht schlecht gestaunt, als letztes Jahr der P-Weg Marathon nicht mehr 20,- sondern 28,- gekostet hat. Das finde ich schon sehr heftig für 2 Stunden Spaß und ein komisches T-Shirt.


Na, wenn Dir der P-Weg keine 28 ronen wert ist, ist es auch besser das Du nicht dabei warst  
Außerdem kannste ja auch die Langstrecke fahren, da bist Du doppelt so lange unterwegs für den gleichen Preis 
Der einzige Marathon der wirklich überteuert ist ist Willingen... und da gab´s ja dieses Jahr auch direkt 1000 Starter weniger... Das reguliert sich alles von selbst!


----------



## Bonnekessel (30. November 2006)

Hallo,

wenn mir uphillking jährlich Sponsoren bringt (so um die 20.000 Euro), dann braucht ihr beim Tune-FRM-Cup überhaupt kein Startgeld mehr zu bezahlen. Das verspreche ich.

Dann leg mal los


----------

